# New and confused



## AppleJack (May 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm pretty new here, and feeling a bit confused. Me and DH been ttc for 3 years, he has problem with sperm antibodies, we've been waiting for an appointment at Bristol to begin IVF/ICSI, the other day DH receivced an appointment to go to BCRM to give a sample, and we also got a package full of information about IVF/ICSI and loads of forms etc to fill in and send back, anyway we're really happy things are starting to move now because we've been waiting for this for so long, but i'm so frightened and worried about how i'm going to cope with the emotional side of all this, I'm a natural anxious person and have had recent counselling due to bouts of anxiety, which has helped a lot, I'm just a natural born worrier   
Anyway moving on, we have been given nhs funding for one IVF/ICSI cycle, but does anyone know if the nhs covers the cost of the drugs, or do we have to fund this ourselves? the reason I ask is because in the package we received there is a price list of all the drugs and ouch! they are expensive!
Also due to my problems I have with anxiety, which I am getting better at dealing with everyday, I still however suffer with insomnia occasionaly, and due to working long hours i take zopiclone (sleeping tablets occasionaly if I can't sleep), does anyone know if I'd have to stop taking these when I start my treatment?
sorry for the long post, just that on one hand I'm so glad to be finally starting this treratment and can't wait for it to begin, but on the other hand I'm terrified


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Applejack

welcome to FF

you should get your drugs for the price of a nhs prescription (if i remember rightly) so try not to worry too much about it  
sorry i can't help with the sleeping pills question but i would strongly advise you to discuss them with your consultant   

the emotional side of ivf can be quite draining but here on this site there are several threads you will find very helpfull and get tons of support  including peer support, cycle budies, ivf board and location boards so you really don't need to feel alone  

I'm sure the lovely intro mds will be along soon to give you loads better advice and links but just give me a shout if i can help with anything

pam xx


----------



## Huldra (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi AppleJack and welcome!   

It's natural to worry, and yes, starting treatment is a rather strange mix of feelings. You're glad you've finally started, but at the same time terrified for the unknown. As you I'm struggling a bit with anxiety, which I normally cope with OK. To be honest I've found the treatment quite hard emotionally, mostly because my body had all these reactions to the drugs, and it is frightening when you don't feel in control or know if this is normal. On the other side I now know I should have gotten in contact with the clinic whenever I worried instead of suffering by myself. There are things they can do with dosages of the drugs etc if the side effects get really bad. And if you feel like crying, do! That has helped a lot, I've found. Also this site is a world of experience, and whatever strange thing you experience there's always someone who have had the same thing! And you can ask all the stupid questions you don't really want to ask the doctors!

I hope I haven't discouraged you with saying that it is hard!   However much I've struggled and wanted to stop the treatment, I'm now having the EC in three days, and I'm actually feeling a bit optimistic!!! I had a scan yesterday that shows that everything is normal and there are eggs ready for collecting (I had told myself that there wouldn't be any...   ), so fingers crossed we'll get there!

I can't answer for the NHS as I'm going private. But I would recommend you to check prices for the drugs several places before buying, they can wary quite a lot.

For the sleeping pills, read the informations with the pills to see if there's anything about pregnancy. And ask your clinic or GP, they will know, and maybe prescribe something else if the pills you have are no good.

Good luck, and feel free to ask all the questions you want!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi and welcome to ff  

as far as i know you just have to pay standard prescription charges for the drugs as i asked this same question before and thats what many of the lovely ladies on here told me, others got them completely free. i guess it depends on your area etc 

hopefully a mod will be along shortly to give you some directions to other threads that could be useful

sending you lots of     and     for your upcomming tx 

jo xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Applejack,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship  

It's natural to feel anxious/scared/excited as you are approaching your TX. I would speak to your consultant/GP regarding your sleeping pills as they may be able to prescibe something else. If your GP knows you are ttc they usually try and precibe the safest ones possible but defiantely a question to be asked.

Wishing you all the very best for your tx     and   you get your BFP

NIkki xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Applejack 

Welcome to FF .  for how your feeling. Believe it or not, and to back up others who have said it it is natural to feel anxious. This is a big thing and you have so many emotions and thoughts that it can be overwhelming. Best thing to do is talk about it and you've made a start by registering on here. You'll find lots of like minded people who can support you through this journey. It may also be worth asking (assuming you haven't already ) if there is a counseller attached to your clinic, they will also prepare you for the journey ahead. 

To make things a bit easier for you I'll post you a few links to some boards you may find useful. First off its a good idea to familiarise yourself with the site and the abbreviations that you will notice on the threads.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Looks a bit overwhelming at first but soon you'll be chatting FF like a pro 

Then why not pop into the ICSI board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

You'll find people going through the same journey as you, and its really helpful to know your not alone during this time  

On the peer support board you can ask questions of members at any point of your treatment, you may even find it useful to just look through previous posts

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

We also have the location boards to "meet" and chat with people in your area

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

local support groups

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=67.0

and cycle buddies, where you can chat to people on the same cycle as you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Don't panic  - it looks a lot a first but take your time to explore the site and post as and when you feel confident enough to. Feel free to post on any board you find relevant and don't feel restricted to the boards I have listed here. These are just some suggestions to get you off and running.

Also, have a little fun while your here. Pop into Newbie Chat - check here for info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

and our general chit chat area where you can kick back and relax a little with some games, jokes and random mutterings 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

That should set you up for a while . If you need any help feel free to ask someone, we're all pretty helpful on here and someone will be sure to point you in the right direction.

 sending you lots of  
Suzy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Applejack   welcome hunny .. FF's is a great site where you will get lots of FAB support   

One thing that may help you as you recognise that you are a worrier is a relaxation cd ..you can get specific ttc ones that are good ..it may help you if you can just have some time that you really can relax ; it may also help you talking to other ladies on here in similar situations. 

Would agree with the others about the sleeping tablets .. it is best to get medical advice but the relaxation cd would help you with sleeping too.. I have a job staying awake through it !

Lots of        to you for your ttc journey 

  

Cat x


----------



## AppleJack (May 22, 2008)

Hi thanks everyone for your great comments, it's good to know that me and DH aren't all alone through this, a couple of you have mentioned ttc relaxation cd's, and I'd love to get my hands on some, does anyone know where I can get them from??


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

e-bay often do them or maybe amazon ?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0

Hiya you might get some cd ideas on the above thread 

x


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

AppleJack said:


> Hi Apple Jack
> 
> I really cannot answer any of your queries re IVF treatment & Zopiclone but I did just want to say, be bit careful using Zoplicone (i've known a lot of people who have tried coming off it) it is an addictive drug and in the short term it may help your insomnia but longterm it could potentially make your sleep problems worse as your body will be become tolerant to the drug and then want more - this will lead you to feeling restless and even more anxious. It can then become a bit of a cycle as you may end up going back to the GP and they may up the dose. I feel bad writing this because I really don't want to add to your anxieties, however, I do think it's good to have knowledge around the addictiveness of perscription drugs that GP's don't always mention. The problem taking them 'as and when' is it can send your body all over the place as one minute your central nervous sysytem has this calming drug then another day it doesn't so it can make people very up and down - the agency that assisit people coming off these drugs say your almost better taking these drugs everyday so you body finds a balance then start reducing very slowly otherwise you will feel very anxious. I'm not a GP but Apple Jack I wouldn't advise taking these when your pregnant as they are toxic. As long as you come off safely u will be fine and like another post said, use relaxation CD's, have more counselling, acupuncture - all that lovely stuff that is really natural.
> 
> ...


----------

